# Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte oder Folie?



## grafx (6. Mai 2005)

*Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte oder Folie*

Hallo Forumsmitglieder!

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe!

Ich habe vor 4 Wochen meinen Natur-Teich mit umlaufenden Ufergraben, 5,80m x 3,60m groß, mit Naturagard Fließ 900 + grüner Naturagard 1mm Folie, Naturagard Ufermatten u.s.w. gebaut. Die Wasserpflanzen sind erst seit 2 Tagen drin!

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

Mein Wasserspiegel liegt ca. 5cm unter dem geplanten Wasserspiegel,
das heisst ich kann täglich den Wasserspiegel um die 5cm erhöhen, aber am nächsten Tag ist alles wieder weg! Dies ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache und sehr kostspielig!

Dies war nicht der Fall als die Ufermatten auf dem Uferwall auflag.
Natürlich ist klar, das die Ufermatte das Wasser vom Teich in den Ufergragen reinzieht, aber es müsste sich doch der Wasserspiegel soweit angleichen.

Wo kann der Fehler liegen?

Ich vermute, das die zusätzliche Ufermatte an „Land“ das Wasser zusätzlich rauszieht, aber die wahrscheinlichste Möglichkeit ist, das auf der einen Seite der Wasserdruck die Folie runtergezogen hat und dadurch das Wasser über die Kante der Folie, die unterhalb des Wasserspiegels liegt, übertritt. 
Ich habe die Stelle mit zusätzlicher Folie und der Ufermatte überdeckt, aber nicht geklebt!

Meine Frage: Gibt es einen Kleber der auch unter Wasser die Folie kleben kann, ich kann das Wasser aus dem Ufergraben nicht ablassen, da dort schon Pflanzen, Saat und Dünger vorhanden ist und ich nicht möchte das dies verloren ist!

Ich habe auf meiner Homepage eine Chronologie meines Teichbaus in Bildern vorgestellt  http://urk.wavez.at 
und ich bitte Euch diese anzusehen, da sieht man meine eventuellen
Fehler und Ihr könnt mir dieses mitteilen.

Ich hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe, damit die Pflanzen am Uferwall wegen Wassermangel eingehen.

Vielen Dank!

grafx


----------



## Konrad (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

in Summe werde ich aus deiner Beschreibung und deinen Bildern nicht ganz schlau. Vielleicht kannst du eine Zeichnung mit deiner Uferrandgestaltung erstellen.
Normalerweise wird die Folie über den Uferwall gezogen und ist am Teichrand höher(!) als der Uferwall. Die Matten gehen ebenfalls über den Uferwall, enden aber im Uferwall.
Der Sinn der Konstruktion ist, daß die Matten das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Uferwall ziehen (über Kapillarwirkung). Ragt die Ufermatte über den Rand des Ufergraben in das angrenzende Erdreich, wird unweigerlich Wasser aus dem Teich "gesaugt".
Ein einfaches Überlappen von Folien, wie ich es aus deiner Beschreibung rausgelesen habe bringt nichts, das muß geklebt werden. Dazu muß die Stelle freigelegt und gereinigt werden. Das Verkleben sollte unter Druck erfolgen (Brett unterlegen, beschweren,...). Die Klebekanten sollten anschließend noch versiegelt werden. 
Kleben ist übrigens nur bei PVC durchzuführen. PE-Folien lassen sich nur schweißen.

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Jürgen (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo grafx,

ich kann mich Konrad nur anschließen, denn auch ich werde aus deiner Beschreibung und den Bildern nicht schlau. Jedenfalls ist das die eigenwilligste Interpretation eines "Ufergrabens" die ich bislang gesehen habe.  Hier wäre der Begriff eines "Burggrabens" zutreffender, doch leider fehlt in der Mitte die Burg.

Ok... nun aber zu deiner Frage. Ich kenne nur einen Kleber den man auch Unterwasser einsetzen kann. Das Zeugs nennt sich Innotec Adheseal, ist lösemittelfrei und klebt so ziemlich alles zusammen. Nebenbei dichtet es dabei auch noch wunderbar ab.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## grafx (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jürgen, Hallo Konrad!

vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Antwort!

Die Anleitung zu diesem Ufergraben habe ich von der Arbeitsmappe
und dem Profil zu diesem Teich von Naturagart bekommen,
vielleicht sieht das etwas "komisch" aus weil ich einen Höehenunterschied
von ca. 30 cm ausgleichen musste. Es liegen 2 mal Ufermatten aus,
einmal auf dem Uferwall und das andere Mal vom Ufer aus, welches die
sichtbare Folie verdecken sollte und verhindern soll das die Erde abrutscht.
Die beiden Ufermatten haben keine direkte Verbindung, nur über den Wasserspiegel im Ufergraben.
Soll ich die Aussenliegende Ufermatte über den geplanten Wassespiegel 
ziehen? Wo bekommt man diesen "Wunderkleber"
Soll ich bei der zusammenstellung der Bilder was ändern?
Es sind ja noch mehr Einzelbilder vom Bau zu sehen!

Vielen Dank euch Beiden!


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Mai 2005)

ähm mal ne blöde frage vielleichtl. auf deinen bildern is nur das innere mit wasserbefüllt ? was is mit dem rand aussenrum ? also ich seh da momentan nur ein loch mit wasser und ne menge sand außenrum. wie weit geht das wasser hoch ?


----------



## Jürgen (6. Mai 2005)

ReHi,

der sogenannte "Dochteffekt" entsteht dann, wenn z.B. diese NG-Ufermatte direkten Kontakt zum umliegenden Erdreich *und* dem Wasser hat. Das solltest du einmal überprüfen. Auch Folienfalten können unter Umständen eine Art Dochteffekt ausüben.

Diesen Wunderkleber bekommst du z.B. HIER

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


da kann ich Jürgen und Konrad nur zustimmen.

wenn ich mir dieses Foto von grafx so anschaue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dann sieht man keine einzige Stelle mit einer Saugsperre.

@grafx

wie hast du denn ganz außen die Folie und die Ufermatte verlegt?
Die Folie *muss* die Ufermatte um wenigstens 1-2cm in der Höhe überragen, um besagten Dochteffekt zu vermeiden. Der Teich als solches sollte ein in sich geschlossenes System bilden.
Dessen Dichtung ist nun mal einzig und allein die Folie.

Allerdings, wenn ich Naturagart richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte der höchste Punkt des Teiches nicht der ganz äußere Rand sein, sondern der Uferwall. 
Dadurch kann bei Regenfällen das Regenwasser aus dem Teich ins Umland, aber nie vom Umland in den gedüngten Ufergraben und dann von dort mit Nährstoffen überfrachtet in den Teich. 
(So entsteht sonst ganz schnell eine dauerhafte Algensuppe ;-) )


----------



## grafx (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Haiflyer, Hallo Jürgen,

Der Wasserspiegel ist im Teich gleichhoch wie im Ufergraben.
Wenn ich im Teich nachfülle ist das Wasser am nächsten Tag weg und wenn ich ich auch im Ufergraben den Wasserspiegel an den Teich angleiche, ist es dasselbe und das Wasser ist wieder weg, deshalb entweder ist entweder die aussenliegende Ufermatte oder der zutiefe Folienstand rechts aussen schuld.
Würde es was Bringen den Wasserspiegel auf meine geplante Höhe zu bringen (Im Teich und
Im Ufergraben!) und die Ufermatte (Landseite) 1 cm oberhalb des Wasserspiegels abzuschneiden, damit die darunterliegende Folie geschützt bleibt?

Gruss grafix


----------



## grafx (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Annett,

danke für das Hochladen meines Bildes, das konnte ich hier auf der Arbeit nicht!

Zu Deiner Frage,

als totaler Teichbau-Laie habe ich die außeren Ufermatten z.Teil auch über das Folienende liegen, da sie in erster Linie die Teichfolie vor UV-Strahlung schützen sollten und auch den Uferrand etwas schützen sollten und auch besser aussehen als die reine Folie.
Deshalb auch meine vorherige Frage, vielleicht kann man dieses Problem damit umgehen, oder gibt es noch andere Anregungen (Ausser Steine und Kies)?
Übrigens ist genau die Stelle, wo die Folie nach unten gerutscht ist (hinten rechts, nicht Dein Hochgeladenes Bild!) die tiefste Stelle (In etwa gleichhoch Uferwall, ansonsten überall höher!

Gruss grafx


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo grafx,

wenn Du die Ufermatte 1cm oberhalb des geplanten max. Wasserstandes abschneidest, sollte der Dochteffekt eigentlich aufhören.
Allerdings hast Du als Ergebnis eine trockene Ufermatte, deren Sand ganz schnell durch den Regen ausgewaschen wird, und die dann, weil trocken, umso langsamer (wenn überhaupt) mit Pflanzen zuwächst. 

Wenn Du mit diesem Ergebnis leben kannst und willst, könnte es die Lösung für Dein Problem sein.

Aber; hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, den äußeren Rand des Teiches flacher auslaufen zu lassen? 
Ein Ufergraben von Naturagart ist ja meist eher mit einem flach auslaufenden Rand zu sehen. Und das hat seine Gründe! 


P.S.: Das Bild von Dir habe ich nur hierher verlinkt. Das kannst Du sicherlich auch von der Arbeit aus. ;-)


----------



## grafx (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Annett,

danke für Deine Antwort!

Ich kann das Ufer nicht mit einem flach ablaufenden Rand versehen,
da mein Höhenunterschied ca 30cm ist und bereits Pflanzen am Rand wachsen.
Mit der etwas trockenen Ufermatte am Rand kann ich Leben, da 
sowieso täglich gewässert wird, da bereits Pflanzen vorhanden sind
bzw. der Rasen schon wächst, ansonsten habe ich Wildblüten-Saat 
ausgebracht, welches auch trockenes Wetter abkann.
Ich werde es wahrscheinlich am Wochenende mal versuchen 
mit dem Abschneiden der Ufermatte, wird ein bischen Schwierig, da nass
und schwer zu schneiden. Hat jemand eine Idee mit was sich das am besten senkrecht hängend schneiden lässt, ohne die dahinterliegende 
Folie zu beschädigen?

Gruss grafx


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo grafx,

ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das sich bescheiden schneiden läßt....
Ich hab die Ufermatte ganz normal an "Land" zurecht geschnitten.. und sie schneidet sich etwas schwer ... in Deiner Position sicherlich noch schwerer!

Kannst Du die Ufermatte nicht lieber soweit zurück in den Graben schieben, dass Du einige cm Folie als Saugsperre frei hälst?

Also ein kurzes Stück blanke Folie, die Du dann anderweitig verstecken kannst? Oder hochstellen?
Manche haben auch die Folie am Ende um die Ufermatte geschlagen. Hat wohl auch ganz gut fkt. Hauptsache ist, Du unterbricht die Verbindung zwischen Ufermatte und Erdreich. 
Oder aber eben, so wie Du es jetzt vor hast, zwischen Wasser und Ufermatte...(halte ich persöhnlich aber für die schlechtere Entscheidung).


----------



## Berndt (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo, grafx!

Deinen Teich finde ich super!

Kurz und bündig: Rund um den Teich marschieren und das Folienende (wenns mit Ufermatte, Erde, Sand etc. bedeckt ist, musst es freilegen, das bleibt dir nicht erspart) kontrollieren.

Das Folienende, welches ÜBERALL höher als der endgültige Wasserspiegel sein muss (auch die "Unterseite" eventueller Falten !!!), mindestens 2 cm aufstellen und achten, dass es zwischen innerhalb und ausserhalb des Teiches keine Verbindung gibt (z.B. durch Ufermatte!).
Und spätestens dann ist der Teich 100% vor Wasserverlust ins Umfeld geschützt.
Was dann optisch stört, kannst immer noch verbessern, zumindest das Wasser bleibt dir nach dieser Aktion sicher erhalten.

Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## Berndt (7. Mai 2005)

> Hat jemand eine Idee mit was sich das (die Ufermatte) am besten senkrecht hängend schneiden lässt, ohne die dahinterliegende
> Folie zu beschädigen?



NEIN, nicht abschneiden!!

Warum willst Du (die sauteure) Ufermatte dort abschneiden, wo sich ohnehin Folie darunter befindet? Dort kannst du ohnehin kein Wasser verlieren. Mach das nicht, wäre schade darum, vorallem weil auf der Ufermatte alles so schön verwurzelt, die blanke Folie bleibt dir sonst als ewiger "Schandfleck" erhalten!

Gruß

Berndt


----------



## grafx (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und Hinweise!

Ich kann erst jetzt antworten, da Ich gestern in 4 stündiger und mühsehliger Arbeit die Ufermatte (Aussen) bis 2cm über den geplanten Wasserspiegel abgeschnitten habe, das heisst das der Wasserspiegel
keinen Kontakt mehr zu der außeren Ufermatte mehr hat (die Folie wird man nicht störend sehen und später durch die Pflanzen im Uferwall vollständig verdeckt werden).
Heute habe ich in meinen Ufergraben das Wasser rausgesaugt und ich habe ein 2m x 0,40cm Teichfolienstück mit der Teichfolie, die zu niedrig war (und auch hauptsächlich auch Schuld am Wasserverlust war!), miteinander verschweisst (Auch wieder eine Heidenarbeit, da Falten vorhanden waren) und anschließend die „Naht“ abgedichtet mit „Wasserdicht“, eine Paste die dauerhaft abdichtet. Muss jetzt noch bis 23 Uhr Trocknen und dann kann ich das Wasser wieder einlassen und hoffen das Problem beseitigt zu haben!
Ich lasse es Euch morgen wissen.

Bis dann!

Gruß grafx


----------



## harald-g (8. Mai 2005)

hallo
jetzt habe ich dein problem im dritten forum gelesen und endlich hast du auch mal etwas unternommen.
warum war deine folie eigentlich zu kurz?
hast du zu knapp gemessen oder zu früh die folie geschnitten?
ich stelle diese fragen nur, damit andere vielleicht aus deinen fehlern lernen!


----------



## grafx (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo harald-g,

Ich habe meinen Teich in genau dieser Größe geplant, hatte aber keine
Vorstellung wieviel Folie ich benötige. Ich habe daher an Naturagart
meine Teichplanung gefaxt und gebeten mir die Foliengröße 
auszurechnen und zu prüfen ob ein Planungsfehler vorliegt.
Der zuständige Planer fand den Teich ok und hat mir empfohlen 
nicht individuell zu messen (zu teuer) sondern die Größe für deren 
Standard-Teich 2 (8m x 6m) zu nehmen und damit Geld zu sparen.
Ich weiss nicht ob er den Höhenunterschied von ca 30-40cm linksseitig
mitberücksichtigt hat, den diese Folie fehlt mir auf der rechten Seite!
Angegeben habe ich dies und Fotos beigefügt!
Also ging ich davon aus das alles seine Richtigkeit hatte.
Es wäre wohl doch die individuelle Größe besser gewesen,
aber hinterher ist man ja immer klüger!
Zum eigentlichen Problem.
Heute morgen war der Wasserspiel bis ca 1cm unter dem Ufermattenschnitt wieder gefallen, ob noch weiter sinkt muss ich heute
abend sehen, vielleicht ist ja eine kleine Stelle der Folie nochmal 
aufgegangen und muss nochmal nachgessert werden, 
ansonsten werde ich am Wochenende nochmals 2-3cm an einigen Stellen
der Ufermatte wegnehmen, es kann nähmlich sein das selbst bei
1cm die Ufermatte trotzdem noch Wasser aufnimmt!?
Ich lasse es Euch jedenfalls wissen!

Bis dann,

Gruß grafx


----------



## Doris (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo grafx
Wir haben unsere Folie auch von Naturagart. Wir sind so vorgegangen, dass wir unseren Teich mit Band ausgemessen haben.  Da ich sowas vorher noch nie gesehen hatte, geschweige denn irgendeinen Sinn darin sehen konnte, wie man mit vielen Bändern und Angabe von Tiefen usw. eine Teichfolie berechnen kann, fand ich das doch etwas sonderbar. Aber es hat geklappt.
Die Folie wurde dann sofort in der richtigen Größe und geklebt angeliefert.  Naja, da hast du nun nichts mehr davon, aber vielleicht können andere ja noch was damit anfangen. 
(Besser erklären kann es aber Graubart Erwin)


----------



## harald-g (9. Mai 2005)

hallo grafix
also ich habe auch von naturagart den teichplaner benutzt.
ich rief auch wegen mehrerer fragen an und bekam auch die richtigen antworten.
naturagart empfielt eigentlich immer mit bändern auszumessen und eine zeichnung einzuschicken (außerdem empfehlen sie 80cm auf jeder seite dazuzurechnen!
hast du dieses maß vielleicht nicht angegeben?
anders kann ich mir es nicht vorstellen!


----------



## grafx (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo Harald-g,
Mir war das schon klar mit der 60-80cm Folienzugabe, aufgrund verschiedener Zeitschriften und Anleitungen, aber ich hatte leider keine Chance zu messen, da ich die Planung und den Kauf fertig hatte, bevor ich mit den "Buddeln" fertig war. 
Ich habe mich als totaler Laie auf diesem Gebiet auf Naturagart 
verlassen und gedacht das dies mitberücksichtigt wurde, ich hatte 
schließlich als Vorgabe als Wasseroberfläche inkl.Ufergraben 5,80x3,60x1,00m angegeben und Ich habe von Naturagart das Standart-Profil für diesen Teich erhalten und mich strikt daran gehalten. Er hätte es genau berechnen können!
Vielleicht hatte ich das Pech an einen etwas unmotivierten Mitarbeiter
geraten zu sein, der erst ab einer bestimmten Teichgröße "mitdenkt",
Er war zumindest sehr freundlich, aber sehr schwer zu erreichen obwohl
Mitte März noch keine Saison war.
Sonst bin ich aber mit der Lieferung, Zubehör, Service u.s.w. sehr zufrieden.

Gruß grafx


----------



## harald-g (9. Mai 2005)

hallo grafix
wenn du die arbeitsmappe teiche verwendet hast, solltest du so schlau sein erst zu lesen, dann zu arbeiten und erst nach dem messen zu bestellen(den folienüberstand musst du dann angeben).
einfach wilde vermutungen, danach kann man nicht bestellen und anschließend der firma die schuld geben.
in der arbeitsmappe teiche werden die arbeitsschritte beschrieben!


----------



## grafx (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo harald-g,

Ich habe der Firma keine Schuld gegeben, sondern es war mein „Gefühl“  dem Naturagart-Berater gegenüber und sollte aber kein  Vorwurf sein, außerdem kannst Du nicht solche Außerungen von Dir geben , da Du nicht mit dem Berater gesprochen hast bzw. Korrespondenz per E-Mail und Fax hattest.

Ich hatte im Vorfeld eine sehr genaue Planung des Teiches (Abgesteckt und gemessen mit der geplanten Wasseroberfläche plus Folienzugabe von 80cm) und der Umgebung per Fax an Sie zur Ansicht und Berechnung gegeben, mit der Bitte zu Prüfen, ob dieser Teich und die Größe für meinen Garten auf meinem Grundstück möglich ist oder ein anderer Teich
besser ist, ausserdem habe ich auf den Höhenunterschied hingewiesen und Bilder beigefügt. Natürlich konnte ich noch nicht genau den Teich messen, da ich die Grube ja noch nicht ausgehoben hatte.
Und natürlich hatte ich vorher mir die Arbeitsmappe bestellt, gelesen und später danach gearbeitet, nur wenn der Naturagart-Berater nach Durchsicht der Unterlagen der Meinung ist das genau der Teich 2 für mich in Frage kommt für meinen geplanten Teich und damit auch die mitgelieferte Folie, muss ich Ihm das als Laie glauben.
Das ich später mehr Folie (ca. 20cm) über der Kante auf der höherliegenden Seite gegeben habe und nicht damit gerechnet habe, das der Wasserdruck die Folie so stark nach innen zieht ist meine Schuld und ein Anfänger-Fehler der jedem Neuling passieren kann!
Und dich möchte ich bitten, mich in Zukunft nicht mehr für „doof“  hinzustellen, wie Du Das in Deiner vorherigen Antwort tust!

Gruß grafx


----------



## Frank (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo grafx,

nanana, nun mal ruhig mit den wilden Pferden, ich glaube hier wird niemand niemanden "doof" nennen, vllt. hat Harald eine etwas derbe Ausdrucksart gewählt...   

Ich würde euch beiden zu 50 % Recht geben: Zum einen dir, weil ich mich als Laie genauso verhalten hätte wie du. Mein Vertrauen wäre auch voll und ganz einem Experten zum Opfer gefallen. Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig, das er dir nicht geraten hat, erst den Teich auszuheben, und dann zu messen, zumal er ja deine Fotos mit "nur" dem Grundriss bekommen hat. Zum anderen allerdings auch Harald, denn auch ich vermute, das du die Arbeitsmappe Teich nicht so ausführlich gelesen hast, denn dort steht alles sehr gut beschrieben, auch das du erst ausheben sollst, und dann messen. 

Aber wie gesagt, als Anfänger, der ich übrigens immer noch bin, hätte ich auch mein Vertrauen in den Mitarbeiter gesetzt.

Außerdem nützt die ganze Diskussion über richtig oder falsch ausgemessen jetzt sowieso nichts mehr, da dein Teich ja fertig ist.


----------



## grafx (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Frank,

danke für Deinen obigen Beitrag!

Ich möchte Euch mitteilen, das gestern Abend der Teich, aufgrund Regens doch voll geworden ist, sowohl im Teich als auch im Ufergraben und einen Wasserspiegel bilden.
Auch heute Morgen hat sich nicts verändert!
Wie es aussieht ist mein Problem behoben und die Arbeit in den letzten Tagen hat sich doch gelohnt!

Falls Ihr sehen wollt wie es jetzt aussieht besucht nochmal meine Homepage http://www.meinteich.de.ki/ , dort habe ich ans Ende In „Teich-Info“ ein aktuelles Bild von gestern Abend eingefügt! Leider war es schon etwas Dunkel, und meine Kamera hat jetzt vermutlich einen
Wackelkontakt zu den Batterien im innern, da nach 3-4 Sekunden die Kamera abschaltet, obwohl die Batterien (Akkus) voll sind.

Vielen Dank an alle die mir guten Tipps und Ratschlägen geholfen haben, macht weiter so!!!

Gruß grafx


----------



## harald-g (10. Mai 2005)

hi grafix

meines ermessens habe ich dich nicht für doof hingestellt. sollte es doch so rübergekommen sein, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.

ich habe meine anlage auch zum großen teil mit naturagart gebaut(auch mehrere telefonate geführt und e-mails geschrieben).

deshalb kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das dir ein berater von der firma ausdrücklich gesagt oder geschrieben hat alles für den teich zwei sofort zu kaufen, bevor du überhaupt gemessen hast. eigentlich raten sie immer(schriftlich und mündlich) erst das loch zu buddeln, dann zu messen und die messstrecken ihnen zu schicken.
eventuell hast du den berater falsch verstanden. vielleicht hat er nur gesagt das die dinge für den teich zwei passen könnten und nicht kaufen sie sofort alles für den teich zwei, bevor das loch fertig ist(bei dem buddeln wird sich bestimmt das eine oder das andere ändern).

solltest du doch so schlecht beraten worden sein, würde ich mich direkt mit norbert norek(chef von naturagart) in verbindung setzen.

aber nochmals entschuldigung für meine worte, wenn sie dich beleidigt haben sollten.


----------



## StefanS (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo grafx,

ich melde mich einmal nach dem vorläufigen Ende der Diskussion, ganz einfach, weil ich ebenfalls einen mit Naturagart gebauten Teich besitze, der eigentlich sehr gut funktioniert. Vorab: Ich erkenne nach Deiner HP keine falsche Beratung durch Naturagart, sondern nur, dass Du ganz systematisch einen Docht eingebaut hast. Ausser vergeudeter Folienlänge, die dann mit Erde bedeckt wurde, erkenne ich eigentlich keinerlei zwingend höher belegene Stelle des Teiches - und nur Du kannst beurteilen, ob Du wirklich so genau gearbeitet hast, dass Du es Dir leisten konntest, zuerst zu bestellen und dann zu graben. Wer so arbeitet, muss schon sehr genau vorgehen und laufend messen - die Verantwortung, dass das Loch auch zur Folie passt, liegt nämlich ganz allein bei ihm. Die Maße der Folien für die Fertigteiche stehen nämlich fest und werden nicht angepasst.

Nun aber zu Deinem Ufergraben. Der macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn er bis in Höhe des Uferwalles (oder knapp darunter, damit im Notfall Wasser nach aussen fliesst) mit Substrat verfüllt und bepflanzt wird. Mit durchaus nährstoffreichem und gedüngtem Substrat - da wachsen dann die Teichrandpflanzen allerbest. Der so schon genannte "Burggraben" bringt nichts, von daher verstehe ich Dein Konzept nicht, wenn da Wasser drin bleiben soll. So weit ich das erkennen kann, ist der Uferwall zu niedrig: Es fliesst bei schweren Regenfällen nährstoffreiches Wasser in den Teich hinein und nicht heraus. Nur, nochmal: Du kannst Dir für alles eine Lösung ausdenken, aber Substrat muss in den Ufergraben !

So oder so wirst Du jedoch ein Problem (oder mehrere) bekommen: 
- Wenn Du einfach Wasser im Graben stehen lässt, wirst Du in kürzester Zeit Mücken heranzüchten. Das habe ich schon in den paar Tagen bemerkt, in denen mein Ufergraben wegen laufender Arbeiten noch nicht verfüllt und bepflanzt war. Du brauchst gar nicht lange zu warten: Ein paar Tage warmes, sonniges Wetter reichen vollauf für eine erstklassige Mückenplage.
- Wenn Du den Graben verfüllst, hast Du mit den lediglich 2 Zentimetern zu kämpfen, die die Folie nicht von der Ufermatte bedeckt ist. Nach *sehr *kurzer Zeit werden Pflanzen, deren Laub und Wurzeln eine Brücke zwischen Ufermatte und umliegendem Ufer gebildet haben (und sei es nur Gras...). Und diese Verbindung wird Dir ebenso das Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen wie die Ufermatte selbst. Ein wunderbarer Docht.

Ich kann Dir eigentlich nur empfehlen, den von der Ufermatte nicht bedeckten Streifen *deutlich *breiter zu machen, d.h., die Ufermatte noch weiter abzuschneiden. Die Folie gehört - wie oben schon mehrfach gesagt - senkrecht gestellt und zwischen Steine oder sonstwie vertikal eingeklemmt. Machst Du das jetzt nicht, wirst Du vergeblich gegen die von innen und aussen heranstürmenden Pflanzen ankämpfen und eben später mit sehr viel mehr Mühe umbauen.

Sorry, aber Du bist hoffentlich nicht beratungsresistent ? Irgendwie kann ich mir nämlich vorstellen, wie es zu dem Dilemma gekommen ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## grafx (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Harald-g, Hallo StefanS

Harald: Deine Entschuldigung ist angenommen!

Es kann natürlich sein, das ich den Berater falsch verstanden habe, aber er sagte, das ich ein 8x6m Folienstück habe und ich soll eine Schnur nehmen und ein 8m Stück und ein 6m Stück abschneiden und beim „Buddeln“ damit messen, dies habe ich auch getan, wusste aber noch nicht das der Höenunterschied ca. 30-40 cm betrug, ich bin von max. 20cm ausgegangen.
Ich hatte eigentlich auf jeder Seite ca. 20-30cm mehr Folie auf der Landseite, aber leider hat der Wasserdruck auf der tieferliegenen Seite  die Folie nach innen gezogen und ich habe es nicht sofort bemerkt bzw. wusste noch nicht wie sich das später auswirkt!

Stefan:

Danke für Deine sehr informative Informationen und Anregungen!

Ich bin nicht beratungsresistent, denn sonst hätte ich nicht das Forum aufgesucht und die Fragen gestellt. Wenn ich was nicht weiss gebe ich das zu und lasse mich gerne beraten!

Ich habe im Ufergraben ca. zur Hälfte Teicherde drin, aber wenn Du meinst das es besser ist, werde Ich bis auf ca. 1cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels des Ufergrabens auffüllen, da ich dort Planzen habe die eigentlich in etwas tieferes Wasser stehen sollen ( bis – 5cm). Was hast Du eigentlich Als Substrat genommen?
Mit dem erneuten abschneiden der Ufermatte warte ich noch, zum einen tut mir die Hand noch weh, und es ist sehr anstrengend, zum anderen möchte ich erstmal sehen was wirklich passiert, da der 
Teich momentan funktioniert. 
Gibt es den noch eine andere Möglichkeit, als die Folie zwischen Steinen festzuklemmen und die blanke Folie kostengünstig zu verdecken (ohne Dochtwirkung!) ?

Viele Grüße

grafx


----------



## StefanS (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo grafx,

der beste Ufergraben ist der, dem man nicht ansieht, dass er existiert ! Eigentlich hat der Uferwall ja nur die Aufgabe, den beliebig nährstoffreichen Ufergraben von der Sumpfzone des Teiches abzugrenzen und zu verhindern, dass eben dieser Dünger in das Teichwasser gelangt. Dass man den Uferwall ganz nebenbei auch noch gut begehen kann, ohne im Schlamm zu versinken, ist eine angenehme, aber eher zufällige Dreingabe. Mit der Zeit bewächst die Ufermatte mit allen den Pflanzen, die sich auch im Ufergraben und in der Sumpfzone befinden - sie wird schlicht unsichtbar. Ich hänge einmal zwei Fotos an - leider in ganz anderem Zusammenhang aufgenommen: Einmal im Januar, und einmal vergangene Woche. Die lila Blütenwolken (wilde __ Nelken), DAS ist der Uferwall und der Ufergraben ! Siehst Du ansonsten noch einen Ufergraben oder Uferwall ? (Mal sehen, ob ich nicht am Wochenende ein paar "richtige" Fotos vom Ufergraben machen kann - an Bildchen wird vieles klarer).

Wozu diese Vorbemerkung ? Nun, daraus ergibt sich unmittelbar, dass man das Substrat bis ein oder zwei Zentimeter unter den Uferwall auffüllen sollte: Dann wird er nämlich mit der Zeit _wirklich_ unsichtbar - und glaube mir, das ist das, was Du willst !  Den Ufergraben selbst kann man beliebig verfüllen: Das Substrat sollte nur den Bedürfnissen der Pflanzen so weit wie möglich entgegenkommen. Ich habe eine Mischung aus Lehm, käuflicher Pflanzerde und Humus (aus dem Kompost) eingefüllt und kräftig Hornspäne untergemischt. Daraus ergibt sich schon: Wehe, wenn bei starkem Regen etwas von der Brühe (eine reine Düngerbombe) in den Teich gewaschen werden sollte ! Den Pflanzen im Ufergraben aber gefällt es. Später ist ein Nachdüngen nicht mehr einfach, denn das Substrat wird völlig durchwurzelt. 

Was die Umrandung betrifft: Unterschätze keinesfalls die Wucht, mit der die Pflanzen die Saugsperre überwinden wollen. Nicht im ersten Jahr, vielleicht auch nicht im zweiten - aber dann kannst Du gar nicht mehr so schnell reagieren, wie sie wuchern ! Ich wollte auch keine Doppelreihe an Kieseln rings um den Teich - jedenfalls nicht auf ganzer Länge. Also habe ich dicht an der Folie entlang - die damit senkrecht nach oben steht - eine Reihe Kunststeinpflaster 10 x 20 cm in Zement verlegt und später die Folie bündig mit der Oberkante des Pflasters abgeschnitten. Was passiert ? Der Rasen will ständig die Reihe von Pflastersteinen überwuchern, und aus dem Ufergraben drängen die Pflanzen nach aussen. Und das gelingt ihnen auch immer wieder einmal. Ich habe es mir längst abgewöhnt, einen sinkenden Wasserstand im Teich auf die Wärme oder den Wind zu schieben. Ich suche in einem solchen Fall einen Docht. Und den habe ich bisher immer gefunden, wenn der Teich innerhalb einer Woche z.B. 5 cm Wasser verloren hat (ist für mich kein Problem, denn ich fülle aus einem Brunnen nach). Ich nehme dann einen stabilen Spachtel und schabe die Pflasterreihe wieder frei - Problem gelöst. Die ohnehin nur 10 cm breite Reihe an Pflastersteinen wird in jedem Falle so schnell von Pflanzen überdeckt (auch dann, wenn es noch nicht zu einem Docht kommt), dass sie praktisch unsichtbar ist. Vielleicht ist das ja auch etwas für Dich. Diese Reihe aus Pflastersteinen hat nebenebei noch den Vorteil, dass sie die Fahrspur des Rasenmähers ist. Man kann sauber bis zum Teichrand schneiden. Auch dies ist an den angehängten Fotos zu sehen - wenns auch nicht gerade ins Auge springt   )

Hmmm, Du musst jetzt alle die Erfahrungen durchleben, die jeder - auch ich - macht, der einen Ufergraben anlegt. Wenn das Ding erst einmal läuft, wuchern die Pflanzen innen und aussen, die Pflanzen versuchen, die Saugsperre zu überwinden. Versuche zu gegebener Zeit einmal, einen Weiden- oder Birkensämling mit einem Stammdurchmesser von, sagen wir, 5 Millimetern aus der Ufermatte herauszureissen. Das ist eine Anstrengung, wenn Du ihn mit Wurzel erwischen willst ! Die Ufermatte _im_ Ufergraben hat nur einen einzigen Vorteil, nämlich den Schutz der Folie für den Fall, dass Du einmal mit scharfem Gerät an den Ufergraben heran musst. Deshalb schadet es in keinem Falle, die Ufermatte ein Stück weit vor der Saugsperre enden zu lassen. Dort ist die Gefahr eh am geringsten, die Folie zu perforieren. Und, wie gesagt, wenn Du im nackten Ufergraben Wasser stehen hast, ohne dass sich dort ein angemessener Lebensraum für Räuber bildet, hast Du sehr schnell eine Mückenplage. Später die Ufermatte in einer Wolke von Stechmücken abzuschneiden (die Erfahrung, unter solchen Bedingungen am Ufergraben zu arbeiten, habe ich selbst machen müssen...) ist alles andere als angenehm und kann einem den Spass am Teich schon ganz schön verleiden. Deshalb meine (allerdings nicht zwingende) Empfehlung: Versuche, den Ufergraben fertig zu stellen, sobald Deine Hände nicht mehr schmerzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## grafx (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für Deine ausführliche Schilderung und Deine Bilder.
Klingt sehr interessant, ich lass mir das durch den Kopf gehen.
Mit was für Kosten muss ich denn in etwa Rechnen, wenn ich ca. 25m Ufer mit Deinem Pflaster befestigen möchte, ich bin zur Zeit nämlich ziemlich "Blank" und fahre bald in Urlaub!?

Viele Grüße

grafx


----------



## StefanS (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo grafx,

Kosten sind nicht die Welt: Ich bezahle hier für 1 m² = 7 laufende Meter irgendwas um die 16 EUR - und Frankreich ist teuer ! Hinzu kommt etwas Sand und Zement - nicht der Rede wert.

Ich bin dann doch noch einmal an den Teich gekommen, und habe den Ufergraben fotografiert. Vielleicht eine Anregung (erkennst Du den Uferwall ? Siehst Du überall die Rasenkante ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## holly1357 (12. Mai 2005)

hi, ich bin auch in der Umbauphase, und habe es folgendermaßen gelöst.


----------



## gabi (12. Mai 2005)

Hi,

@ Stefan und Holly
sehr anschaulich und damit leicht verständlich, eure Fotobeiträge.

@ grafx
wenn dein Beitrag wegen Wasserverlust nicht gerade jetzt gekommen wär hätte ich mir einen ausgewachsenen Docht in meinen Teich gelegt. Erst die Antworten hier haben mir das deutlich gemacht. Von Wasserverlust konnte man ja zuletzt vor lauter Regen nichts merken und wenn erst alle Pflanzen an Ort und Stelle sind wirds schwer.

Vielen Dank an alle die dazu beigetragen haben mich vor diesem Fehler zu bewahren.


----------



## grafx (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

Deine Bilder sind toll, vorallem die schönen hohen Pflanzen, die ich erst in 1-2 Jahren haben werde.
Deine Plastersteine kann man erkennen, aber Deinen Ufergraben erkennt man tatsächlich nicht!
Der Preis für die Pflastersteine und das Zubehör (Zement u.s.w) geht noch, ich werde diese Aktion aber erst nach meiner Urlaubsfahrt  Anfang Juli (14 Tage) in Angriff nehmen, da ich dann nochmal 14 Tage Urlaub habe. Die Sache mit dem Substrat im Ufergraben bis 1-2cm unterhalb des Uferwalls hat meine Frau heute umgesetzt, sie hat aber trotzdem 1cm Wasserspiegel im Ufergraben gelassen, damit die Pflanzen die unterhalb des Wasserspiegel gesetzt werden müssen, nicht ganz Wasserlos sind. Mal sehen wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Danke jedenfals für Deine Bilder und ausführlichen Erklärungen, falls es was neues gibt melde ich mich wieder!

Beste Grüße 

grafx


----------



## grafx (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo Holli,

ich schließe mich gabi an, die Bilder sind wirklich sehr anschaulich, leider hatte ich nicht den Platz meinen Ufergraben so breit zu machen wie Du, hätte ich die Bilder vorher schon gesehen hätte ich vieles anders gemacht!

Hallo Gabi,

schön das mein Beitrag Dich vor Fehlern bewahrt hat, dazu ist ja ein Forum da, anderen Tipps, Hinweise, Anregungen oder auch vor Fehlern zu schützen wie ich sie zum Beispiel gemacht habe.

Viele Grüße

grafx


----------



## holly1357 (12. Mai 2005)

hi,

wie du siest, bin ich noch in der umbauphase, von 18m² au ca. 50m². beim ersten mal hatte ich auch noch keine saugsperre, bzw uferwall, deswegen hab ich ja jetzt den umbau, bzw neubau, weil eben der erste teich nicht so richtig funktioniert hat. und,,,, weiß mans, obs der letzte umbau war?? 

gruß holly


----------



## graubart48 (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo allen,
es macht immer wieder Spaß die Anregungen und Tipps in diesem Forum zu lesen. *lach* und immer fällt mir dabei etwas ein was ich noch unbedingt ändern oder hinzufügen muß. Macht ruhig alle weiter so. Wer dann noch Lust hat kann sich unsere Wasserbaustelle auch gern ansehen. zu finden bei Doris hier im Forum.
einen schönen Gruß und frohe Pfingsten
Graubart Erwin


----------



## StefanS (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht noch einmal zur Illustration: Auf dem anhängenden Foto aus meinem obigen Beitrag habe ich einmal den Bereich markiert, wo die Rasenkante entlang verläuft. Man sieht zweierlei:
a) Sie wird wirklich fast unsichtbar
b) Die pflanzen versuchen mit Macht, sie zu überwuchern: Einmal aus dem Ufergraben heraus und einmal der Rasen in den Ufergraben hinein

Allerdings sieht das jetzt nur deshalb so "schlimm" aus, weil ein Rasenschnitt wegen der frischen Einsaat nur selten erfolgt. Allerdings wird man sich vorstellen können, wie sehr eine Saugsperre an einem naturnahen Teich der Beobachtung bedarf, wenn sich die Pflanzen im Ufergraben erst einmal etabliert haben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

